# SMF June Challenge - Mosaic Soaps



## Saponista (Jun 1, 2016)

Welcome To June's Soap Challenge - Please Read All The Rules Before Participating

This month we will be having a go at mosaic soaps you can find my video tutorial here - https://youtu.be/nHSqTG8tEPM











Rules

1.The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

__________________________________________________ _______

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on June 18, 2016 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date June 25, 2016 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on June 30, 2016. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for for voting.

Challenge Specific Rules 
- You must use a slab mould (It doesn’t have to be a commercial slab mould, I used a plastic box, but your soap design must be formed it the top of a slab of soap)
- You must use at least two colours (plain soap batter can be classed as one of those colours)
- Your design must be created from cut out pieces of soap assembled into a single colour of base soap.
- You may create any mosaic design you wish
- Your entry must show at least one bar of your finished mosaic soap, but you are welcome to show us the whole slab. 
- Please tell us a little about the inspiration behind your design and your process of making the design when you post your entry onto the entry thread. You are welcome to also tell us other information about your soap such as the recipe you used or what you have scented your bars with. 


Any problems or difficulties feel free to send me (Saponista) a PM and I will do my best to  help.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 1, 2016)

Sign up List

1.


----------



## mzimm (Jun 1, 2016)

Sign up List

1. mzimm - How timely--  you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 1, 2016)

Sign up List

1. mzimm - How timely--  you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 1, 2016)

Sign up List

1. mzimm - How timely--  you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try
3. I kid you not - I was JUST contemplating on doing this anyway, I am sooooo in!!


----------



## amd (Jun 1, 2016)

1. mzimm - How timely-- you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try
3. My Soapy Heart - I kid you not - I was JUST contemplating on doing this anyway, I am sooooo in!! 
4.  AMD - not sure if I'll have time, but just in case I do...


----------



## nikkisessence (Jun 1, 2016)

1. mzimm - How timely-- you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try
3. My Soapy Heart - I kid you not - I was JUST contemplating on doing this anyway, I am sooooo in!! 
4. AMD - not sure if I'll have time, but just in case I do...
5.nikkisessence - I think I qualify now. I'd love to try.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes you do nikki, welcome aboard


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 1, 2016)

1. mzimm - How timely-- you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try
3. My Soapy Heart - I kid you not - I was JUST contemplating on doing this anyway, I am sooooo in!! 
4. AMD - not sure if I'll have time, but just in case I do...
5.nikkisessence - I think I qualify now. I'd love to try.
6. TeresaT - This is an interesting challenge.  I love random acts of tiling.


----------



## nikkisessence (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you, Saponista. I'm looking forward to trying this!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 1, 2016)

1. mzimm - How timely-- you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try
3. My Soapy Heart - I kid you not - I was JUST contemplating on doing this anyway, I am sooooo in!! 
4. AMD - not sure if I'll have time, but just in case I do...
5.nikkisessence - I think I qualify now. I'd love to try.
6. TeresaT - This is an interesting challenge.  I love random acts of tiling.
7. Sonya-m - signing up in the hope I have time!!


----------



## BlackDog (Jun 1, 2016)

1. mzimm - How timely-- you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try
3. My Soapy Heart - I kid you not - I was JUST contemplating on doing this anyway, I am sooooo in!! 
4. AMD - not sure if I'll have time, but just in case I do...
5.nikkisessence - I think I qualify now. I'd love to try.
6. TeresaT - This is an interesting challenge.  I love random acts of tiling.
7. Sonya-m - signing up in the hope I have time!!
8. BlackDog - *sketches furiously*


----------



## earlene (Jun 1, 2016)

1. mzimm - How timely-- you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try
3. My Soapy Heart - I kid you not - I was JUST contemplating on doing this anyway, I am sooooo in!! 
4. AMD - not sure if I'll have time, but just in case I do...
5.nikkisessence - I think I qualify now. I'd love to try.
6. TeresaT - This is an interesting challenge.  I love random acts of tiling.
7. Sonya-m - signing up in the hope I have time!!
8. BlackDog - *sketches furiously*
9. earlene - Yay!  I qualify.  Inspiration hit me as soon as I saw the theme.


----------



## LisaAnne (Jun 1, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> 1. mzimm - How timely-- you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
> 2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try
> 3. My Soapy Heart - I kid you not - I was JUST contemplating on doing this anyway, I am sooooo in!!
> 4. AMD - not sure if I'll have time, but just in case I do...
> ...


----------



## Guspuppy (Jun 1, 2016)

1. mzimm - How timely-- you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try
3. My Soapy Heart - I kid you not - I was JUST contemplating on doing this anyway, I am sooooo in!! 
4. AMD - not sure if I'll have time, but just in case I do...
5.nikkisessence - I think I qualify now. I'd love to try.
6. TeresaT - This is an interesting challenge.  I love random acts of tiling.
7. Sonya-m - signing up in the hope I have time!!
8. BlackDog - *sketches furiously*
9. earlene - Yay!  I qualify.  Inspiration hit me as soon as I saw the theme.
10. Lisa Ann
11. Guspuppy - glad to finally join a challenge!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 2, 2016)

Quick question:

Can I use m&p for part of this challenge? I had an idea where the transparency of m&p might be nice.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes that's fine Battlegnome - Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## mzimm (Jun 2, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Can I use m&p for part of this challenge? I had an idea where the transparency of m&p might be nice.



Haha, BattleGnome, I'm glad you asked this question!  I was thinking of perhaps the same use for a transparent tile....


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 2, 2016)

1. mzimm - How timely-- you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try
3. My Soapy Heart - I kid you not - I was JUST contemplating on doing this anyway, I am sooooo in!! 
4. AMD - not sure if I'll have time, but just in case I do...
5.nikkisessence - I think I qualify now. I'd love to try.
6. TeresaT - This is an interesting challenge.  I love random acts of tiling.
7. Sonya-m - signing up in the hope I have time!!
8. BlackDog - *sketches furiously*
9. earlene - Yay!  I qualify.  Inspiration hit me as soon as I saw the theme.
10. Lisa Ann
11. Guspuppy - glad to finally join a challenge!
12. Cathy Gordon- 

I'm in.  Glad to hear we can use M&P for part of the project


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 2, 2016)

1. mzimm - How timely-- you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try
3. My Soapy Heart - I kid you not - I was JUST contemplating on doing this anyway, I am sooooo in!! 
4. AMD - not sure if I'll have time, but just in case I do...
5.nikkisessence - I think I qualify now. I'd love to try.
6. TeresaT - This is an interesting challenge.  I love random acts of tiling.
7. Sonya-m - signing up in the hope I have time!!
8. BlackDog - *sketches furiously*
9. earlene - Yay!  I qualify.  Inspiration hit me as soon as I saw the theme.
10. Lisa Ann
11. Guspuppy - glad to finally join a challenge!
12. Cathy Gordon- I'm in.  Glad to hear we can use M&P for part of the project
13. Penelopejane- I'll give it a whirl!


----------



## niclycha (Jun 3, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> 1. mzimm - How timely-- you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
> 2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try
> 3. My Soapy Heart - I kid you not - I was JUST contemplating on doing this anyway, I am sooooo in!!
> 4. AMD - not sure if I'll have time, but just in case I do...
> ...


14. Niclycha - I think I can do this one. Lol since my rim fail


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 3, 2016)

Very cool soap Saponista, and nice job on the video too.  I am planning to sit this one out - summer is short! But I love the idea of it and will keep it in reserve.  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jun 3, 2016)

^^^ My thoughts exactly. Too much to do since it's summertime.

Good luck and I can't wait to see the entries and fails!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 3, 2016)

Take up has been a bit slow this month, was wondering whether it was the challenge or not. Thanks for letting me know that you are busy guys, I appreciate it!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 3, 2016)

I will be gone for two weeks during June. I'm waiting to join until after I get a soap I like for the fragrance swap, and then I'll see if I think I'll have time. I'd like to, but life might get in the way. Not the challenge at all - it looks like a fun thing to try, poor as my artistic skills might be.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 3, 2016)

Saponista said:


> Take up has been a bit slow this month, was wondering whether it was the challenge or not. Thanks for letting me know that you are busy guys, I appreciate it!


 
End of school year means lots of extra activities; then kids home all day!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 3, 2016)

Saponista said:


> Take up has been a bit slow this month, was wondering whether it was the challenge or not. Thanks for letting me know that you are busy guys, I appreciate it!



Don`t worry, it`s definately NOT the challenge, it is an awesome challenge! I for my part has nothing better to do the next few weeks, (and I don`t have kids)  so I have really no excuse, lol. Can`t wait to do this thing!! : D


----------



## crispysoap (Jun 3, 2016)

It's not the challange, I'm working every day this month so have no time


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jun 3, 2016)

I'd love to join in but have the same issues as others. Work is busier during the summer and the kids will be home. Hoping to be able to join in come August or September.


----------



## SunWolf (Jun 3, 2016)

_1. mzimm - How timely-- you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try
3. My Soapy Heart - I kid you not - I was JUST contemplating on doing this anyway, I am sooooo in!! 
4. AMD - not sure if I'll have time, but just in case I do...
5. nikkisessence - I think I qualify now. I'd love to try.
6. TeresaT - This is an interesting challenge.  I love random acts of tiling.
7. Sonya-m - signing up in the hope I have time!!
8. BlackDog - *sketches furiously*
9. earlene - Yay!  I qualify.  Inspiration hit me as soon as I saw the theme.
10. Lisa Ann
11. Guspuppy - glad to finally join a challenge!
12. Cathy Gordon- I'm in.  Glad to hear we can use M&P for part of the project
13. Penelopejane- I'll give it a whirl!_
                                 14. Niclycha - I think I can do this one. Lol since my rim fail
15. SunWolf - Aaahhhhh...too many ideas!! :crazy:     It's getting to hot and muggy outside, so my afternoons are soon to be dedicated to soaping!!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 3, 2016)

I loved the video and concept behind this challenge. I'm bummed that I cannot try this out, but I cannot wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 4, 2016)

My first attempt is unfolded and still a bit too soft to cut. I might finally learn to 

I like my base and scent (not what I was going for but it turned out), the top is kinda special. These bars are a bit thick so I can cut off the tops for rebatch and keep my happy near accident


----------



## Saponista (Jun 4, 2016)

I'd still love to see what you made even if you are going to scrap it battlegnome!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 4, 2016)

Just waiting to see if I can make another batch before I post it. If I'm lucky I'll have time next week.


----------



## LisaAnne (Jun 5, 2016)

Saponista said:


> Take up has been a bit slow this month, was wondering whether it was the challenge or not. Thanks for letting me know that you are busy guys, I appreciate it!



This is a wonderful challenge. Probably my favorite one yet. Nice video also!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 6, 2016)

I've elected to keep part of my first attempt, this is the tops/bottoms cut from the less pretty pieces. My base was a itp swirl that turned out wonderfully. The messed up mosaic will end up in an intersting rebatch - it's a mix of cp and m&p


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 6, 2016)

Quick question - Will you accept a m&p entry? I did not see specific soap types in the rules.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 6, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Can I use m&p for part of this challenge? I had an idea where the transparency of m&p might be nice.





Saponista said:


> Yes that's fine Battlegnome - Can't wait to see what you come up with.





Cindy2428 said:


> Quick question - Will you accept a m&p entry? I did not see specific soap types in the rules.



I am not sure if this means that a soapentry _only _with M&P will be accepted, but bumping up the question so it properly answered by Saponista/Claire herself  if she notice the quote. But even so, she will keep an eye on this thread and get back to you at one point, so don`t worry : )


----------



## Saponista (Jun 6, 2016)

I am happy to accept entries that are made entirely with melt and pour. It would be nice to have some new participants who don't make cold process taking part. The more the merrier. These challenges were set up to be a learning experience and for us to get to know each other so it would be lovely to see some new faces. 

lol For some reason everyone gets me and Sonya confused - maybe because we are both English and our nicknames begin with S? My name is Claire 

Not that I mind being confused with Sonya, she's lovely - just thought I would let u all know my real name


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank-you "Claire" - lovely name BTW. I normally do all kinds of soap but this mosaic theme has my M&P juices flowing. I also have some residual fine motor coordination issues, so this project will be good therapy as well. 

_1. mzimm - How timely-- you just saved my "unlovely" soaps from salting out today!
2. BattleGnome - don't know if I'll have time but I'll certainly try
3. My Soapy Heart - I kid you not - I was JUST contemplating on doing this anyway, I am sooooo in!! 
4. AMD - not sure if I'll have time, but just in case I do...
5. nikkisessence - I think I qualify now. I'd love to try.
6. TeresaT - This is an interesting challenge. I love random acts of tiling.
7. Sonya-m - signing up in the hope I have time!!
8. BlackDog - *sketches furiously*
9. earlene - Yay! I qualify. Inspiration hit me as soon as I saw the theme.
10. Lisa Ann
11. Guspuppy - glad to finally join a challenge!
12. Cathy Gordon- I'm in. Glad to hear we can use M&P for part of the project
13. Penelopejane- I'll give it a whirl!_
14. Niclycha - I think I can do this one. Lol since my rim fail
15. SunWolf - Aaahhhhh...too many ideas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's getting to hot and muggy outside, so my afternoons are soon to be dedicated to soaping!! 
16. Cindy2428 - An M&P entry to the list. My first challenge; I'm excited!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 6, 2016)

Forgot to say thanks for showing us what you have done so far battegnome!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 6, 2016)

Saponista said:


> lol For some reason everyone gets me and Sonya confused - maybe because we are both English and our nicknames begin with S? My name is Claire
> 
> Not that I mind being confused with Sonya, she's lovely - just thought I would let u all know my real name



You are to kind, Claire, I am the one who got my wires crossed, so I do apologize (to you _and _Sonya) and will try and do better! *blush*


----------



## BlackDog (Jun 7, 2016)

yay! I have a design laid out and colors planned - now just have to wait until I know I can soap two days in a row   No harm in getting my molds lined tonight I suppose   *am excite*


----------



## Saponista (Jun 7, 2016)

It was not a problem my soapy heart, don't worry yourself about it  

I'm so glad you are excited about this black dog. I really enjoyed carving out the pieces for my soap. I think I will definitely have another go at some point.


----------



## earlene (Jun 8, 2016)

I am home again and just opened my deliveries that came while I was gone.  Micas & ultramarines & TD & ROE, to name a few.  Oh boy, I can start doing the colors I need for what I am envisioning.  I am so excited I cannot sleep, even though I drove about 12 hours today (yesterday, really).


----------



## Saponista (Jun 8, 2016)

Glad we have another enthusiastic participant earlene! Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 8, 2016)

I've gotten my vision drawn out.  I'm going to make mosaic pieces tonight when I get home. I hope I don't screw them up.  I need to do two different variegated colors and I'm not exactly sure how I'm going to accomplish that.  ITP? I'm terrible at those... I also need to buy a Xacto knife because I cannot find the one I already have.  I know that as soon as I buy a new one, the old one is going to show up within a week.  That's the story of my life.


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 8, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I've gotten my vision drawn out.  I'm going to make mosaic pieces tonight when I get home. I hope I don't screw them up.  I need to do two different variegated colors and I'm not exactly sure how I'm going to accomplish that.  ITP? I'm terrible at those... I also need to buy a Xacto knife because I cannot find the one I already have.  I know that as soon as I buy a new one, the old one is going to show up within a week.  That's the story of my life.


Trick the old knife into reappearing by buying the new one from a shop that allows you to return unused stuff!  I've done that and it works.


----------



## BlackDog (Jun 8, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Trick the old knife into reappearing by buying the new one from a shop that allows you to return unused stuff!  I've done that and it works.



This totally works for me too except my old stuff waits until I've already opened the package of whatever the new one was to reappear, thus rendering it un-returnable.  Usually about 5 minutes after packaging is removed.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 8, 2016)

A little kitchen knife, like those u would use to cut up apples works well too if you can't find the knife u were looking for Teresa.


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 8, 2016)

I have my idea but don't have the right colours. It's the 9th already and we're going away soon. I have to clean the house for people who are staying while we are away. Where does the time go?


----------



## Saponista (Jun 10, 2016)

That's a shame Penelope. I think June seems to be a busy month for us all!


----------



## Smellynewbie (Jun 10, 2016)

Question I'd like to vote but not play so sign up if need to


----------



## Saponista (Jun 10, 2016)

Unfortunately you have to have been a member for a month and have made 50 posts before you can sign up on the entry thread smellynewbie. You are only at 30 ish posts so if you keep posting and go over the 50 post total you will be welcome to sign up to the thread and will be eligible for voting even if you do not wish to post an entry.


----------



## earlene (Jun 11, 2016)

I am having so much fun with this!  But the urge to post pictures of my ongoing efforts must be squashed as I may end up submitting an entry using any or all of anything I make from here on out!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm having a blast too. Not happy with my first attempt; love my tile colors but not living up to my inspiration picture. Win win situation - I get to try again and my house smells soapy again!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 12, 2016)

I know that I won't have time to make an attempt at this challenge. But I look forward to seeing what everyone creates. It looks like fun!


----------



## BlackDog (Jun 12, 2016)

Just finished pouring my "tiles".  I hope to cut them later on tonight.  I drew out my design but eyeballed how much of each color I need and now I'm having the sinking suspicion I may have botched the amounts.  Wait and see!


----------



## BlackDog (Jun 13, 2016)

Finished! I'm pretty happy with it, but even if I weren't, I don't think I would try again. It was fun but time consuming as heck!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm glad you enjoyed it blackdog, can't wait to see your entry


----------



## Guspuppy (Jun 15, 2016)

what I envisioned is so NOT what came out. But it will be my entry anyway since one try is all I have time for this month!


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 15, 2016)

This looks like an awesome challenge and if I find I can do it in the next week I'll totally join, but I am anxious to see the entries regardless! Its just horrible timing for me.


----------



## LisaAnne (Jun 16, 2016)

Is it okay to pour a very thin base of a color then the thick base in another color  for the tiles? I have my top done but feel it needs a color at the bottom to anchor it.

Added June 17th, never mind it really doesn't matter. I'm actually not looking to compete. Thanks anyway.


----------



## mzimm (Jun 16, 2016)

Bwahahaha!!!! What evil soap making fiendish mind conjured up this month's torture?!!!  (Oh....erm....sorry Saponista....I, um, didn't mean to imply....)
So let me restate:  I'm an idiot.  I'm losing it.  This is sooooo much harder than I thought. (Story of my life, actually.)  
A mosaic slab?  I just may end up with a nice loaf with chunk embeds, and life as I once knew it will go on.  In the meantime, while I still have a few shreds of sanity left, I'll try to pour my base today and lay tile.  If I don't smash their sticky little smudged misshapen bits of blob to smithereens first.:crazy::twisted:
(Probably should have put this in "Rants," huh?)


----------



## Smellynewbie (Jun 16, 2016)

Saponista said:


> Unfortunately you have to have been a member for a month and have made 50 posts before you can sign up on the entry thread smellynewbie. You are only at 30 ish posts so if you keep posting and go over the 50 post total you will be welcome to sign up to the thread and will be eligible for voting even if you do not wish to post an entry.


oh i see thank you for letting me know maybe i will get to play next time x
Save​


----------



## Guspuppy (Jun 17, 2016)

mzimm said:


> Bwahahaha!!!! What evil soap making fiendish mind conjured up this month's torture?!!! (Oh....erm....sorry Saponista....I, um, didn't mean to imply....)
> So let me restate: I'm an idiot. I'm losing it. This is sooooo much harder than I thought. (Story of my life, actually.)
> A mosaic slab? I just may end up with a nice loaf with chunk embeds, and life as I once knew it will go on. In the meantime, while I still have a few shreds of sanity left, I'll try to pour my base today and lay tile. If I don't smash their sticky little smudged misshapen bits of blob to smithereens first.:crazy::twisted:
> (Probably should have put this in "Rants," huh?)


 
Hahahaha I know just how you feel Marie! *I* measured out my slab mold (a drawer, actually) to figure out how much batter I'd need to make 1" deep soap. Then I blithely poured half that amount to cut tiles, even though I knew full well I would not then USE all those tiles in the finished product! So I have instead of nice thick bars, tiny thin bars that I cut extra large in area to make up for thinness. Plus two handfuls of mashed-together-bits of tile that are leaking oil all over the place. I used the exact same recipe for my tiles and base and yet the tiles are still super soft 36 hours later and the base set up fairly nicely in 12. Plus the tiles ashed horribly and I had to scrape and then wash my bars before pictures!! I was thinking as I finished this morning, "NEVER AGAIN AM I DOING A MOASIC SOAP." lol!


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Jun 17, 2016)

Ooooooh! How lovely! Not sure if I will get time either. I will add my name to the list if I get one made. The AC is broken at work and working in the 95+ degree heat has been taxing at best. Later in shorthandedness and I am in day ten with no day off. I've been working and sleeping and that is all, literally. No housework, etc. I hate summer and fibro and my sugar daddy needs to get on it....

On the upside, I can happily pull out my graph paper and get to work just in case!


----------



## LisaAnne (Jun 18, 2016)

Blackdog your soap is nice I like the whole thing. You are right the one fish is perfect, looks so graceful and just flows.


----------



## earlene (Jun 18, 2016)

Very pretty soap, *Blackdog*.  I like the carp theme.


----------



## nikkisessence (Jun 18, 2016)

I will post the soap recipe and design as jpg in this message. I used Crafters Choice Honeysuckle Blossom Fragrance Oil from WSP. The image is to be of a bird rising from the bush with sun rays in the background (with four tiles - bars - displaying the image). Things I would do over include pouring the wings as pieces with a pour over pour pattern with the blues, I would make thicker pieces in a smaller mold for tiles, and I would have made a larger recipe for the "concrete".


----------



## BlackDog (Jun 19, 2016)

earlene said:


> Very pretty soap, *Blackdog*.  I like the carp theme.





LisaAnne said:


> Blackdog your soap is nice I like the whole thing. You are right the one fish is perfect, looks so graceful and just flows.



Thank you earlene and LisaAnne.  I had a lot of ideas for this challenge - it was hard to pick one!  There are tons of possibilities with something like this.  I wish it didn't take so long to cut up all the dang pieces or I would do more!  Apparently I need a soap slave.........

*eyeballs husband, quietly minding his own business on the other sofa*


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 19, 2016)

Guys, I have enjoyed looking at the mosaic entries that have been posted so far, I love what you have managed to do with this theme, really fun to see how everyone solve the puzzle in different ways - well done!!: )

My soap is done and is resting in the "slab" mold untill tomorrow. By "slab" I mean a square piece of carton that held 100 pcs of tealights in them. I have used it many times before, just line it with saran wrap and it is perfect for something like this.

I did the chart thingy, I knew the color I wanted, everything layed out on a piece of carton, and took a picture of how it should go inside the slab etcetcetcetc.

Did not turn out what I wanted. It looks so bland... Why does that happen to me every.single.time? >_<

Seriously whyyyy *sob* .

I don`t think I have enough time to do another one, I barely had time to do this one because I have been very ill, but I feel it was such a challenge I want to present something at least.

I think I will decide after I take it out of the mold tomorrow. I need some distance to it, look at it with fresher eyes.

But one thing is for sure, if I don`t have time to do it again now, I *REALLY *want to do this again at one point. And I know exactly what I want to make too : D


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 19, 2016)

Guspuppy said:


> what I envisioned is so NOT what came out. But it will be my entry anyway since one try is all I have time for this month!



That seems to be be my regular standard experience _every _time I make something for a challenge. I want to do so well, and then it`s like the soap does the oposite.

_Oh, a challenge you say?? You want to do a nice swirl, do you? You want to do something...special, DO YOU!!?? Well, let us see about that! *cracks its soapy knuckles and jumps up and down like a pro-elite boxer to fence off every move, whilst dripping with emulsification and speckles of mica*_


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 20, 2016)

Going to take my entry out of the mold *now*, and take pictures of it. I will show the whole soap, and not cut it because that will ruin the image. _Eeek_, well see how it looks... O_0 
Will upload entry pictures tomorrow (unless I manage to do it right before bed in an hour) 

I really don`t have enough time to do another one as we are going away on wednesday and won`t be back untill late at night...

Oh well, at least I managed to scrape it together and have at least something to enter! I really want to do this thing again, it was fun. Time consuming, but fun!


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 20, 2016)

^^^^ (post 73) They are called soap gremlins and they attack when you least suspect them and stay for a little while, unfortunately! 



MySoapyHeart said:


> I don`t think I have enough time to do another one, I barely had time to do this one because I have been very ill, but I feel it was such a challenge I want to present something at least.
> : D




I hope you feel better soon. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 20, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> ^^^^ (post 73) They are called soap gremlins and they attack when you least suspect them and stay for a little while, unfortunately!
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.



I have heard of those! Well, I tried to lock the door and shut the windows but forgot the airventilation thingy in the kitchen. They probably snuck in that way: P

And thank you for your kind wishes, very sweet of you! : ) I am used to being sick, I have a complicated health situation that takes me for a ride quite often. But as long as I can be home and soap, not cooped up in a hospital, I ain`t complainin`!!


----------



## earlene (Jun 20, 2016)

In honor of my father, I made the mosaic of a project my Dad did when I was young.  I made several different test soaps this month with the plan to use certain ones of them as mosaic pieces in this particular soap.  I used all the ones I had planned to except one, which didn't turn out as a useful soap.  It's going into the rebatch bucket to be re-worked into something more useful.  Some of my test soaps turned out so beautifully, IMO, that I was happy I didn't have to use all of them to cut pieces to fit the mosaic design.  I was afraid I would be left with little to show for those lovely color and technique tests.  But I have photos, and some actual bars of soap to evaluate after they cure.

In the meantime, because yesterday was Father's Day and the soap I made was in honor of my father, I made the soap on Father's Day.  After an overnight gel in the oven, I unmolded it, took some photos, sat it under a fan for a few hours, then cut it.  More photos.  I think the cut bars of soap look better than I expected them to after removing the slab from the mold, so I am happy with the result.   

I will post pictures in the entry thread shortly.


----------



## mzimm (Jun 20, 2016)

earlene said:


> In honor of my father, I made the mosaic of a project my Dad did when I was young.  I made several different test soaps this month with the plan to use certain ones of them as mosaic pieces in this particular soap.  I used all the ones I had planned to except one, which didn't turn out as a useful soap.  It's going into the rebatch bucket to be re-worked into something more useful.  Some of my test soaps turned out so beautifully, IMO, that I was happy I didn't have to use all of them to cut pieces to fit the mosaic design.  I was afraid I would be left with little to show for those lovely color and technique tests.  But I have photos, and some actual bars of soap to evaluate after they cure.
> 
> In the meantime, because yesterday was Father's Day and the soap I made was in honor of my father, I made the soap on Father's Day.  After an overnight gel in the oven, I unmolded it, took some photos, sat it under a fan for a few hours, then cut it.  More photos.  I think the cut bars of soap look better than I expected them to after removing the slab from the mold, so I am happy with the result.
> 
> I will post pictures in the entry thread shortly.



How thoughtful and timely your soap will be!  It's so nice when you can be happy with the soap that you've made, instead of hyper-critical with coulda shoulda woulda's.  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 20, 2016)

Ooooh we have some lovely entries so far, well done everyone. Fantastic effort by all! Sorry I have been a bit quiet, I am on holiday with my husband's elderly grandparents so I have been a bit tied up. We are in a lovely location though! (The view from our window this evening!)


----------



## earlene (Jun 20, 2016)

Okay, my entry is posted!  I had a back-up plan, two in fact in case I didn't like how this one turned out.  It may not be as exotic as a koi pond, which is a really beautiful mosaic soap, but I am pleased enough to let this one be the entry.  The others I will do another day.  As one of them I think would make a really nice looking soap.

In preparation for my entry I made several soaps this month to be included in the mosaic pieces.  And because they were going to be part of my challenge entry I never posted details about them or pictures either.  So now I am going to toddle on over to the Photos section and post some pictures of some soaps I did earlier this month of which I am particularly proud.


----------



## LisaAnne (Jun 20, 2016)

earlene said:


> Okay, my entry is posted!  I had a back-up plan, two in fact in case I didn't like how this one turned out.  It may not be as exotic as a koi pond, which is a really beautiful mosaic soap, but I am pleased enough to let this one be the entry.  The others I will do another day.  As one of them I think would make a really nice looking soap.
> 
> In preparation for my entry I made several soaps this month to be included in the mosaic pieces.  And because they were going to be part of my challenge entry I never posted details about them or pictures either.  So now I am going to toddle on over to the Photos section and post some pictures of some soaps I did earlier this month of which I am particularly proud.



Absolutely loved your story and loved your soap. I have wonderful memories of my father also earlene. Sometimes I do something particularly out of my element that almost stops me on my tracks, it's like he's there showing me how. Again, loved reading about your very special soap for your dad. Now I'm going over to see the others.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 20, 2016)

Too busy with so many things.  I never had a chance to make an entry.


----------



## Guspuppy (Jun 20, 2016)

Earlene, your soap and your tribute are lovely! I also really like your ghost swirl soaps made for the challenge.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 20, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Too busy with so many things.  I never had a chance to make an entry.





There's still some time! I'm kinda unhappy with how mine turned out and am debating m&p for something nicer looking. That pesky time thing keeps getting in the way though (and motivation, past two day were 80+ and we're not used to that sort of heat)


----------



## earlene (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you, LisaAnne & Guspuppy.  

I still want to make some of the other ideas I had as my back-up.  But I'm satisfied with the one I entered.  What surprised me about it was that using the boot box (my husband's work boots came in that box) I ended up creating a 8 pounds of soap.  That's the biggest batch of soap I've ever made at one time.  My husband said I should save out a couple of bars each for each of my brothers, which is a really cool idea.


----------



## mzimm (Jun 21, 2016)

Earlene, your soap is gorgeous, just wonderful!  Even more special now that I know the back story.  I hope everyone who gets some it appreciates the heart and love that went into it.  I know I sure would.  What a lovely tribute!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 21, 2016)

Lovely soap Earlene, loved your story too. <3


----------



## JuneP (Jun 21, 2016)

Just looked at the entries and as usual am so impressed with the creativity and how much work and thought went into some of those designs. Great job everyone. Can't wait to see the rest of the entries if more are to come.


----------



## earlene (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you, mzimm & MySoapyHeart.

MSH, your forest soap is gorgeous!  I love your story about it, too.  The first house I remember clearly was in the redwood forest in Northern California.  We lived in a little shack outside of Eureka, California for 3 years when I was quite young.  My Mom & Dad, my first brother, and then two more brothers were born while we still lived there.  My brother & I would get up every morning and go outside to play in a burned-out redwood tree.  That was our 'fort'. We also had a pond where frogs and pollywogs swam.  There were owls living in our forest and whenever I hear one, it reminds me of that time in my childhood.  The nearest store was about a mile down the road and it is still there with it's wooden floors and it still smells the same.  By brother lives up that way & we go by our old childhood stomping grounds sometimes, although the shack was torn down and a regular house built in its place.  We moved from there when I was in first grade & brother was in kindergarten because my Dad got a job at a 'big city' newspaper.  He was  journalist, you see.  

One's affinity to the forest remains with us for our lifetime, I believe.  It's good to get to know you a little better from you story.  Thank you.


----------



## LisaAnne (Jun 21, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Lovely soap Earlene, loved your story too. <3



Soapheart! Lovely soap!
It was very touching to read your story. I don't have the words to express how I felt reading it. What I do know is I will never forget your name and when I see it I will see you as a person not just an anonymous person who makes soap. We oddballs are going to outnumber the "normal" people soon


----------



## mzimm (Jun 21, 2016)

MySoapyHeart, I think I would know you anywhere.  I may not know your name, but you are not anonymous to me.  Your story and your soap really touched me.  Thank you.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 21, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> Soapheart! Lovely soap!
> It was very touching to read your story. I don't have the words to express how I felt reading it. What I do know is I will never forget your name and when I see it I will see you as a person not just an anonymous person who makes soap. We oddballs are going to outnumber the "normal" people soon



Nah, "normal" is just a setting on your dryer. We're all oddballs in one way or another. It's no wonder I feel comfortable here.


----------



## earlene (Jun 22, 2016)

*LisaAnne*, your Broken Dishes mosaic soap is lovely.


----------



## earlene (Jun 22, 2016)

*Mzimm*, your Soap Dish Mosaic is gorgeous!  Did you add M&P over the top of your tiles to give it that shiny glazed ceramic look?  Brilliant.  Well, I had thought of that myself as a glaze, but for my project it would not have been true to the inspiration as my Dad did not glaze the patio.    Your entry is lovely.

It reminds me of a tiny little glass tiles design I picked out for my bathroom, that my husband rejected.  (He thought it was too 'busy' and would require too much caulk.)


----------



## earlene (Jun 22, 2016)

*SunWolf*, pretty goldfish!  Nice border and what a nice shade of blue for the base.  What did you use to get that spot shade of orange?

I am glad to hear your goaties are feeling better.


----------



## mzimm (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks earlene!  
Here's what I was trying to mimic:

View attachment 21592


I poured the tile slab using squeeze bottles---that was fun!  Never used so many colors at once.  Slicing them into little bits was a major pain!
View attachment 21593


I had intended to push them down level into the "mortar" base, but I used an accelerating FO and the base was too hard to do more than just seat them a little.  Hence the decision to immerse the top in clear MP.


----------



## SunWolf (Jun 22, 2016)

earlene said:


> *SunWolf*, pretty goldfish!  Nice border and what a nice shade of blue for the base.  What did you use to get that spot shade of orange?
> 
> I am glad to hear your goaties are feeling better.



Thank you for your kind words.  The orange is from gel-caps of Beta Carotene vitamins.


----------



## mzimm (Jun 22, 2016)

Oop! Guess the pics were too large!
Here's the soap dish I was going for


----------



## SunWolf (Jun 22, 2016)

Mzimm, that is beautiful, looks like the bottom of a fancy swimming pool!!

ETA: Yours is beautiful...didn't mean the "inspiration" piece...


----------



## mzimm (Jun 22, 2016)

And the slab before the 1/2" tiles were sliced


----------



## mzimm (Jun 22, 2016)

SunWolf said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  The orange is from gel-caps of Beta Carotene vitamins.



Who knew!  Such a pretty orange!
And if this design is an example of what you do when you're pressed for time and the goatlings have the icks....my oh my!  It is serenely beautiful!


----------



## mzimm (Jun 22, 2016)

LisaAnne, I think you totally nailed it.  The stripes, the colors, everything arranged so artfully.  I really love this soap!


----------



## LisaAnne (Jun 22, 2016)

I love all these soaps. Every one so different, wish I had time to comment on each one, but running in between jobs. Mzimm, very neat, almost doesn't look like soapsoap.


----------



## earlene (Jun 22, 2016)

SunWolf said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  The orange is from gel-caps of Beta Carotene vitamins.



Wow!  I will have to try that.  My SIL's favorite color is orange, plus all my brothers are SF Giants fans, so orange & black goes over pretty well with that crowd.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 22, 2016)

Kudos to everyone who's entered so far! I love the imagination and inspiration of all of them, not to mention the heart-warming stories. You should all be very proud of yourselves! :clap:


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 23, 2016)

earlene said:


> Thank you, mzimm & MySoapyHeart.
> 
> MSH, your forest soap is gorgeous!  I love your story about it, too.  The first house I remember clearly was in the redwood forest in Northern California.  We lived in a little shack outside of Eureka, California for 3 years when I was quite young.  My Mom & Dad, my first brother, and then two more brothers were born while we still lived there.  My brother & I would get up every morning and go outside to play in a burned-out redwood tree.  That was our 'fort'. *We also had a pond where frogs and pollywogs swam. * There were owls living in our forest and whenever I hear one, it reminds me of that time in my childhood.  The nearest store was about a mile down the road and it is still there with it's wooden floors and it still smells the same.  By brother lives up that way & we go by our old childhood stomping grounds sometimes, although the shack was torn down and a regular house built in its place.  We moved from there when I was in first grade & brother was in kindergarten because my Dad got a job at a 'big city' newspaper.  He was  journalist, you see.
> 
> One's affinity to the forest remains with us for our lifetime, I believe.  It's good to get to know you a little better from you story.  Thank you.



Thank you for the kind words, earlene! And I totally agree, it remains in me too. And to have a hollowed out redwood as a treehouse? Epic! 
I have written so many novels and a coupple of books (_nothing is published yet, still working on it, these things take time. If it happens it happens_) 
Anyway, it seems the forrestry theme pops up everytime I am going for some images in the text that try and reflect both sorrow and hope. So I guess the forrest is still growing inside of me, never wilting, lol : D

*Ps!* I too had a pond I frequented very often. It was very small, no one knew about it, and it had a looot of those pollywogs/tadpole thingys. I loved that place. Slimy frog eggs and jiggling tadpoles - pure heaven for a five year old! Do you want to know what we call those things in norwegian? We call them "Rumpetroll". 
If you translate _that _into english it becomes (seriously, I kid you not) *Butt-trolls*.

Yup. So now you have learned a new norwegian word. 
You`re welcome! *grin* : D



LisaAnne said:


> Soapheart! Lovely soap!
> It was very touching to read your story. I don't have the words to express how I felt reading it. What I do know is I will never forget your name and when I see it I will see you as a person not just an anonymous person who makes soap. We oddballs are going to outnumber the "normal" people soon



Thank you so much, LisaAnne, for you lovely words! 
And I am so happy to hear I am not the only one who feels like an oddball : D *_harr, harr_*.



mzimm said:


> MySoapyHeart, I think I would know you anywhere.  I may not know your name, but you are not anonymous to me.  Your story and your soap really touched me.  Thank you.



Aaww, thank you so much, mzimm! <3

*Ps.* My name is Mona. So at least now you know : )



Misschief said:


> Nah, "normal" is just a setting on your dryer. We're all oddballs in one way or another. It's no wonder I feel comfortable here.



*pops off to check what the dryer setting say*

Hehe, _whaddayaknowit_... Just as I suspected. Our dryer doesn`t even have a "normal" setting.

How fitting  *grins*


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 23, 2016)

LisaAnne, mzimm, and Sunwolf - wow you guys!! Loved these so much <3


----------



## BlackDog (Jun 23, 2016)

Cindy! Your soap is so cool!  I love all the different shapes and sizes piled in there!  It's so creative and joyful.  Great job!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 23, 2016)

Black Dog you are very kind. It's not even close to what was in my head. I was trying to achieve a little depth, and overall I am pleased with the color blends. I also added spinach powder and colloidal oats


----------



## LisaAnne (Jun 23, 2016)

Cindy2428 said:


> Black Dog you are very kind. It's not even close to what was in my head. I was trying to achieve a little depth, and overall I am pleased with the color blends. I also added spinach powder and colloidal oats




Pretty soap Cindy, I love the shapes and colors!


----------



## earlene (Jun 24, 2016)

Yes, beautiful colors, Cindy.  And so much depth.


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 24, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Thank you so much, LisaAnne, for you lovely words!
> And I am so happy to hear I am not the only one who feels like an oddball : D *_harr, harr*_


_



My soapy heart, 
I guess you call your soap  "Norwegian Wood"! 

It seem there are quite a few of us oddballs who have found something fulfilling in making soap. Or maybe it's just the camaraderie of this forum that makes this a safe place?_


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 24, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> My soapy heart,
> I guess you call your soap  "Norwegian Wood"!
> 
> It seem there are quite a few of us oddballs who have found something fulfilling in making soap. Or maybe it's just the camaraderie of this forum that makes this a safe place?



Well, I didn`t, but sure will now! Why didn`t I think of that!!!??? : D
Epic @penelopejane.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 24, 2016)

Cindy2428 said:


> Not at all what was in my head, but I finished.



I adore your colors, Cindy, they made me so happy! Totally a cheerfull soap! *thumbs up* : )


----------



## Saponista (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you everyone who has participated - the entry thread closes tonight and I will put up the survey thread in the morning so you have a few hours left to get any remaining entries in. 

I haven't commented much on the entries as I feel like as the organiser I should remain neutral, but they are all fantastic. Well done guys! So much talent here.


----------



## earlene (Jun 25, 2016)

*BattleGnome*, your Santa Claus hats Christmas soap looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 25, 2016)

I was tired and got confused as it was past midnight! You have until tomorrow to get your entries in! Sorry guys.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 26, 2016)

SunWolf said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  The orange is from gel-caps of Beta Carotene vitamins.




Wait, what? How cool! 
*Adds Beta Caroten gel caps to list*


----------



## earlene (Jun 26, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Wait, what? How cool!
> *Adds Beta Caroten gel caps to list*



Darn I was just at WalMart yesterday and meant to buy some, but forgot!  Now I have an excuse to go back.  :think:  I really need to write these things down if I want to remember to buy them!


*Saponista*, I hope you have recovered from your exhaustion.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 26, 2016)

Voting is now closed. All people on the sign up list have been sent a PM with the survey password. 

I have been working all day so I have had to rush the survey so if you see any errors or I have accidentally missed someone then please let me know! Hopefully everything is all present and correct though. 

The survey can be found at https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/LD2YLKH

Thank you to everyone for participating, all the entries are fantastic and all your efforts are very much appreciated. Without you, we wouldn't be able to host the challenges. 

Saponista xxx


----------



## earlene (Jun 26, 2016)

It won't let me vote.  When I choose 3 and click 'Done',  It says "!                         This question requires 3, and only 3, choices."  I only have 3 checked off. 

Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## Saponista (Jun 26, 2016)

Hmmm I will go and see if I can vote myself and see if I can fix it....


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 26, 2016)

Having the same voting problem....


----------



## Saponista (Jun 26, 2016)

There was an error in the settings, it's fixed now so should be working. Please let me know if you have any more issues


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 26, 2016)

Voted! 
And just because there was just a few of us this time did NOT make this any easier. Seriously! Everyone of you guys got something I just loved about your soaps. _Everyone of you_.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 26, 2016)

All fixed voted!


----------



## LisaAnne (Jun 26, 2016)

Voted


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 26, 2016)

Voted.


----------



## BlackDog (Jun 26, 2016)

Voted!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 26, 2016)

earlene said:


> Darn I was just at WalMart yesterday and meant to buy some, but forgot!  Now I have an excuse to go back.  :think:  I really need to write these things down if I want to remember to buy them!



If paper and pencils hadn`t been invented I would be in sooo much troubble... 
Seriously! : P


----------



## earlene (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank you for fixing it, *Saponista*.  And even more Thank yous for hosting this challenging Soaping Challenge.  I enjoyed it a lot! 

Yes, I agree voting decisions were tough.


----------



## nikkisessence (Jun 26, 2016)

Voted! So many beautiful choices, thoughtful designs, and beautiful colors. Great work!


----------



## Guspuppy (Jun 26, 2016)

my house got hit by lightning a week ago and blew up my computer. Luckily I have a GREAT friend who gave me an old laptop yesterday!! I was afraid I'd be too late but got on today and saw voting in progress, so I've voted. Lovely, lovely soaps everyone!


----------



## earlene (Jun 28, 2016)

Guspuppy said:


> my house got hit by lightning a week ago and blew up my computer. Luckily I have a GREAT friend who gave me an old laptop yesterday!! I was afraid I'd be too late but got on today and saw voting in progress, so I've voted. Lovely, lovely soaps everyone!



OMG, *Guspuppy*!  What a frightening event that sounds like.  I love watching lightening, but I certainly don't want to be that close to it.  I hope your home owner's insurance covers all the expenses and that no one, including pets, suffer.


----------



## niclycha (Jun 28, 2016)

Voted


----------



## dibbles (Jun 29, 2016)

I wasn't able to sign up for the challenge this month, but I just wanted to say congratulations for all who managed to make an entry. This challenge required a lot of effort. The entries are all wonderful; good luck to everyone.


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 29, 2016)

Voted. Great work everyone. I can just see you all slaving over that thin soap cutting all the little bits then placing them! Great work!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 1, 2016)

Winners Announced!!!!!

Congratulations to mzimm for first place

Sunwolf for second place 

And MySoapyHeart and BlackDog tied for third place

Everyone's entries were fantastic. Thank you to everyone who participated and very well done to the winners!


----------



## nikkisessence (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you for providing a great challenge, Saponista
 Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 1, 2016)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## earlene (Jul 1, 2016)

Congratulations to all and thank you *Saponista* for the challenge.  It was a super fun project.  I now have an extremely satisfying and sentimental gift to give each of my brothers as a result, which I doubt I ever would have even done if it had not been for your challenge.


----------



## BlackDog (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks Saponista for a really unusual challenge!  Congrats to mzimm, My SoapyHeart, and SunWolf!  And kudos to everyone who gave this one a try; it was not for the impatient!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 1, 2016)

Huge congrats to mzimm, Sunwolfe, MySoapyHeart and BlackDog! Well done to all participants. You guys did great work!


----------



## LisaAnne (Jul 1, 2016)

Congratulations! They were all beautiful. Fun challenge!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 1, 2016)

Congratulations!!! They were all gorgeous.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 2, 2016)

Well done everyone. So gutted I yet again didn't get time to enter. I'm a little behind with the July challenge but hope to get it up today/tomorrow


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 2, 2016)

Congratulations everyone.  I know it was very difficult to choose.  You all had wonderful entries.  If I can ever get this "great purge" finished, I will make soap again.  (Actually, I am getting ready to make a batch of soap right now, purge or no purge!!)  I do want to try this mosaic challenge because I have already designed my soap.  I want to see if I can come anywhere near the actual design.  I doubt it, but I'm going to try.  I'll post photos if/when I end up doing it, pretty or ugly.  Because, as long as it's zap-free,  there's no such thing as bad soap.  It's soap; it's gonna get you clean.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 2, 2016)

Congratulations to the winners, your soaps are really beautiful!

I loved looking at all the entries and also loved reading the amazing stories, which were the inspiration behind your soaps. They really touched my heart! 

Saponista, it looked like an amazing and fun challenge!  I'm sorry I didn't have the chance to enter this month. I haven't had time to make soap in a few months and am having serious soapmaking withdrawals! Soon I tell myself, soon!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jul 14, 2016)

*WAIT, WHAT?? *

Thank you guys, what a lovely surprize, I did NOT see that one coming, super happy with shared 3`rd place with the greatly talended BlackDog, thank you! : D

Sorry I am so late to the party, I left for a 3 day trip right before winners was announced, and I have been sick as a _DOG _right after I came home. Couldn`t even lift my arms. Slowly getting better, day by day.

Thank you all, and congratulations to *mzimm, Sunwolfe, and BlackDog* too!

ETA a thank you to Saponist for the fun challenge! : )


----------

